# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Place this Albanian news presenter from Kosovo

## Glauk



----------


## Angela

I'm not sure I understand. I would have said Balkan, certainly not Italian if that's what you mean.

----------


## Glauk

> I'm not sure I understand. I would have said Balkan, certainly not Italian if that's what you mean.


I mean, in which Country her face can pass as a native (?).

----------


## Teegurr

She would fit in Romania.

----------


## calf

Slovenia 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

Romania, Moldova, Armenia, Georgia, North-Ossetia.

----------

